# Here's a horrible Bobcats draft article...



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Childress could bring Bobcats a lot



> When it came time to pick an Internet nickname, Stanford's Josh Childress started calling himself "Real Deal."
> 
> I suspect the Charlotte Bobcats already agree.
> 
> Childress will audition for the Bobcats today in Fort Mill, and I think the No. 4 pick is his to lose. He's quicker than Luol Deng, older than Shaun Livingston, taller than Devin Harris and prettier than Pavel Podkolzine.





> "I think he's a much better player than people around here would know," said Charlottean Jay Bilas, who covers college basketball for ABC and ESPN. "He's a much better shooter -- not a particularly pretty release, but it goes in the basket. He's long, he's smart and he knows how to win."





> But the Bobcats are leery of high school players in this draft. Team President Ed Tapscott reinforced that point Tuesday, telling a group of sponsors that it's unlikely they'll take a teen fourth.
> 
> Tapscott added that high character is a must, and building a roster full of good players and good citizens takes time.
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Taking Childress 4th would be a mistake


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why does anyone ask Jay Bilas his opinion on the NBA? He never even sniffed the league. 

Childress at 4 will mean the Bobcats won't be winning for years and years and years. He is not going to be that great and they can find guys just like him in the expansion draft. This is stupid.

They should take Devin Harris.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, did that writer watch any college basketball this past season?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

At least we can all agree it's trash.

Fun loving side? What is this, the opposite of a preference for Unitas and the crew cut?

"Josh Childress is younger and prettier than Clyde Drexler. And he has a bigger afro. He's so much better at basketball than Drexler ever was!"

Childress at 4... this guy probably thinks Childress could play the 4.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't seen much of Josh. What type of range does he have?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't know but IMO Josh Childress was better in college than Loul Deng. I don't think he is top 4 in this draft but I do think you can make an argument for him. He has a very similar game to Scottie Pippen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> I don't know but IMO Josh Childress was better in college than Loul Deng. I don't think he is top 4 in this draft but I do think you can make an argument for him. He has a very similar game to Scottie Pippen.


I don't think he is/was better than Deng at all. He never took his team past the Second Round in his 3 years in college. I am not impressed with Childress as a top ten pick. Top 15-20, okay, but higher than that, no way.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im not a big Devin Harris fan as every one else is


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he is/was better than Deng at all. He never took his team past the Second Round in his 3 years in college. I am not impressed with Childress as a top ten pick. Top 15-20, okay, but higher than that, no way.


Well he wasn't playing with 7 other McDonald's AAs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> Well he wasn't playing with 7 other McDonald's AAs.


His freshman year he was playing with 2 first round picks in Casey Jacobsen and Curtis Borchardt. How many other first round picks are on Duke that Deng played with? Duhon maybe? Shelden Williams maybe? 

Being a McDonald's All-American is as much about politics as it is talent. 

The most talented HSer, Shawne Williams is probably better than JR Smith and Dorell Wright and since he was ineligible for HS basketball (while getting his grades together), he ended up having to go to college and he didn't even get to compete in the McDonald's Game.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I hate Stanford but Childress is a good player. He can do a lot of things and boy can he score. He is also an exceptional rebounder for his size. He may not be a star but he is a sure good player which is hard to find in the draft these days.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Taking Childress 4th would be a mistake


Taking Childress ANYWHERE in the First Round would be a mistake.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

"....and prettier than Pavel Podkolzine."



You can assess the credibility of this article by reading this statement alone.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't pop in here much but as a west coaster, here's my take on Childress....

He's a very good offensive player that doesn't assert himself scoring-wise, Similar to Sean Elliot and Chris Mills. He has an all around game and will be a complimentary player - and a great one at that. 

Will he ever be an All-Star? Maybe, if he catches on like Elliot did. Childress would be a good fit for a team like Minnesota (as a pont forward, letting Garnett, Spree, and Cassell go off), or for Cleveland (freeing Lebron up to do his thing).

Bottom line, a team that is starving for stars really can't use Childress. If you're looking to complete a team, then he may very well be the piece you're looking for. He's a team baller first and last.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he is/was better than Deng at all. He never took his team past the Second Round in his 3 years in college. I am not impressed with Childress as a top ten pick. Top 15-20, okay, but higher than that, no way.


I agree I just don't see the big deal about him, he has never been better than Julius Hodge, and Hodge would have only been a border line 1st round pick and they are talking about Childress being the 4th pick? This past summer he did nothing on the USA team with Ben Gordon and Andre Barrett. From what I hear Gordon was easily the best on that team, I don't think Childress even played well enough to make 1 story about the 5 or 6 games they played.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

The only problem I have with Childress is that he doesn't try to take over a game offensively like he should. I seriously question if some of the people on this board watched the NCAA Tournament, cause Luol Deng did not "Carry" that team. It was mostly J.J/Duhon/Williams that led to them going so far. Luol Deng is a not a good outside shooter, rarely passes on offensive and a weak ball handler. The reason he is rated so high on the mock cause his physical traits and "Potential" Josh Childress is a much better allround basketball player but does not have that star athleticism that a young team would want. People should stop talking about Deng like he is the next Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Exactly, I was not saying I think Childress deserves the #4 pick just that he has been better than Deng. He is a better shooter, better ball handler, better defender, better passer, and a better athlete. I understand Deng was the 2nd best HSer behind James in his class but Deng did nothing to stand out at Duke, he was less assertive than Childress and that is the knock on Childress.

I think people are equating Childress too much with Jared Jeffries.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> The only problem I have with Childress is that he doesn't try to take over a game offensively like he should. I seriously question if some of the people on this board watched the NCAA Tournament, cause Luol Deng did not "Carry" that team. It was mostly J.J/Duhon/Williams that led to them going so far. Luol Deng is a not a good outside shooter, rarely passes on offensive and a weak ball handler. The reason he is rated so high on the mock cause his physical traits and "Potential" Josh Childress is a much better allround basketball player but does not have that star athleticism that a young team would want. People should stop talking about Deng like he is the next Carmelo Anthony.


I agree with you there. I don't really see what's so special about Deng either. Sure he has potential and all, but I wasn't amazed with him quite that much when he was in Duke. I was way more impressed with Childress. Both had great coaches and both have nice all-around games, but I think Childress proved more. Childress has a lot more experience and I honestly thought he had a better season than Deng did. I'm not saying that Charlotte should go all out and draft Childress at #4. I'll admit myself that that could be a mistake because I see him landing in the 10-15 picks. He just needs to gain weight and assert himself more on offense. Childress might or might never be a star, but he would be a nice pick for a specific team and he'll contribute in more ways than one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> The only problem I have with Childress is that he doesn't try to take over a game offensively like he should. I seriously question if some of the people on this board watched the NCAA Tournament, cause Luol Deng did not "Carry" that team. It was mostly J.J/Duhon/Williams that led to them going so far. Luol Deng is a not a good outside shooter, rarely passes on offensive and a weak ball handler. The reason he is rated so high on the mock cause his physical traits and "Potential" Josh Childress is a much better allround basketball player but does not have that star athleticism that a young team would want. People should stop talking about Deng like he is the next Carmelo Anthony.


They don't beat Xavier w/o Deng. It was Duhon and Deng carrying this Duke team.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Bobcats are in a interesting situation, do you get Josh Smith/Deng/livingston promote them as the second coming and hope to have a winning season in 5 or 6 years or do you try to build a team a kin to the Memphis Grizzlies with alot of solid players and try to win as much as possible early on. I don't see Smith/Deng or Livingston even at there fullest potental taking an entire team on there back.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> The only problem I have with Childress is that he doesn't try to take over a game offensively like he should. I seriously question if some of the people on this board watched the NCAA Tournament, cause Luol Deng did not "Carry" that team. It was mostly J.J/Duhon/Williams that led to them going so far. Luol Deng is a not a good outside shooter, rarely passes on offensive and a weak ball handler. The reason he is rated so high on the mock cause his physical traits and "Potential" Josh Childress is a much better allround basketball player but does not have that star athleticism that a young team would want. People should stop talking about Deng like he is the next Carmelo Anthony.


Sometimes people say things that are completely wrong. This is one of those times.

Did you actually watch Duke play in the tournament or are you just guessing that Redick, Williams and Duhon carried the team? Deng absolutely carried the team, he was the one player that stepped up in every single game.

Duke vs Alabama St.

L. Deng 22min 15 pts (6-11) 5rebs 3asts 
J. Redick 29min 14 pts(5-13) 4rebs 4asts 
D. Ewing 30min 19pts (6-11) 6rebs 3asts 
C. Duhon 16min 0pts (0-2) 1rebs 3asts 
S. Williams18min 16pts(5-8) 9rebs 1asts

Duke vs Seton Hall

L. Deng 32min 20pts(6-9) 7rebs 2asts 
J. Redick 31min 21pts(6-10) 4rebs 3asts 
D. Ewing 26min 11pts(1-6) 4rebs 3asts 
C. Duhon 32min 9pts(2-5) 6rebs 5asts 
S. Williams34min 13pts(3-9) 11rebs 1asts 

Duke vs Illinois

L. Deng 33min 18pts(6-11) 6rebs 4asts 
S. Williams35min 14pts(7-9) 4rebs 2asts 
J. Redick 37min 17pts(7-13) 1rebs 2asts 
D. Ewing 37min 11pts(5-11) 2rebs 2asts
C. Duhon 36min 4pts(0-1) 10rebs 8asts 

Duke vs Xavier

L. Deng 30min 19pts(7-13) 7rebs 3asts 
S. Williams30min 12pts(3-5) 13rebs 0asts 
J. Redick 38min 13pts(4-14) 7 rebs 1 ast 
D. Ewing 33min 13pts (4-11) 3 rebs 3 asts 
C. Duhon 40min 6 pts (2-8) 5 rebs 5 asts 

Duke vs UCONN

L. Deng 39min 16 pts (7-15) 12 rebs 2 asts
S. Williams19min 4 pts(1-9) 6 rebs 0 asts
J. Redick 38min 15pts(4-12) 4 rebs 1 asts
D. Ewing 27min 11 pts(4-12) 1 reb 1 asts 
C. Duhon 40min 15 pts (5-13) 3reb 6asts

Averages:
Deng: 31.2min 17.6pts (.542) 7.4rebs 2.8asts
Williams:27.2min 11.8pts (.475) 8.6rebs 0.8asts
Redick: 34.6min 16.0pts (.419) 4.0rebs 2.2asts
Ewing: 30.6min 13.0pts (.392) 3.2rebs 2.4asts
Duhon: 32.8min 6.8pts (.310) 5.0rebs 5.4asts


So you can see that Deng was certainly the Blue Devils best player in the tournament, especially considering his consistancy. He also showed that he is an excellent passer, and a very willing one. 

Your assessment of why Deng is erroneously a better prospect than Childress is also strange. Deng is not considered a top-flight athelete and neither is Childress. They are both well-rounded and heady basketball players. Deng has just shown that he performs well under the pressure of the NCAA tournament, Childress has not.

But I will agree with you that Deng is not the next Carmelo. His offensive game is not anywhere near what Anthony's was. But Deng's ability to elevate his game in high-pressure situations shows that he has Carmelo's mettle, if not his skills.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Taking Childress 4th would be a mistake


Yes it would, a BIG mistake.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

If the Charlotte Bobcats want Josh Childress so badly a smarter move would be trading the #4 pick to the Utah Jazz for the #14 and 16 picks. That way the Bobcats could get two young players like Pavel Podkolzine and Josh Childress.


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

Duke is a better team than Stanford. When you having Chris Duhon,JJ Redick,Daniel Ewing as your guards and a center like Shelden Williams, then its much easier to "take" your team out of the second round. Deng didn't single handedly lead that team, in fact, he arguably wasnt the most important on the team. Duke had a balanced attack from all 5 starts, with Shavlik Randolph being a key contributer off the bench. Name someone who was as big a help to Childress, as any of those guys were to Deng.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> I understand Deng was the 2nd best HSer behind James in his class but Deng did nothing to stand out at Duke, he was less assertive than Childress and that is the knock on Childress.


Luol Deng Min FG-A FT-A 3P-A Off Reb Ast St TO Blk PF Pts 
vs. UConn 39 7-15 1-3 1-4 5 12 2 1 1 0 1 16 
vs. Xavier 30 7-13 3-5 2-4 3 7 3 1 1 0 4 19 
vs. Illinois 33 6-11 4-4 2-4 1 6 4 2 5 0 4 18 
vs. Seton Hall 32 6-9 7-8 1-3 1 7 2 0 2 2 2 20 
vs. Alabama St. 22 6-11 2-2 1-3 1 5 3 2 2 0 3 15 

That's Deng's NCAA tournament lines. Sorry, but that's not accomplishing nothing at Duke. He played well in every game. :|


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

You people posting Deng's NCAA Tournament stat line aren't exactly helping your own arguement. Regardless, Deng's team,Duke, was better than Stanford to begin with. Even looking at the stats, Deng doesn't overshadow anyone on his own team. Duhon leads in assists, and even outrebounded Deng in a game. Shelden Williams averaged more boards. JJ Redick's free throws are key as well. Take one of those guys away and its just as much a loss as Deng. I'll give you one thing, he shot better than the rest of his team, but you can't honestly say Deng "led" them to the title game. He played a major part, but the 4 other starters were as important. If Deng is off, Duke has players to step up.....but who steps up for Stanford when Josh Childress isn't playing as well?

Sure Deng is a good player, but there is nothing that makes him head over heels better than Childress, and i'm not seeing why hes an absolute lock for the top 4. If you all have a big problem with Childress even going lottery than maybe you should start *****ing about the 3rd or 4th pick being used on deng.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Taking Childress would mean someone was smoking crack on draft day.

Bobcats would do well to draft Biedrins at 4.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> 
> 
> Sometimes people say things that are completely wrong. This is one of those times.
> ...


Deng may have been the best Blue Devil in the tourney, but you're forgetting that Chris Duhon was playing with a broken neck. And strept throat. And tuberculosis. And bad acne.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> I don't know but IMO Josh Childress was better in college than Loul Deng. I don't think he is top 4 in this draft but I do think you can make an argument for him. He has a very similar game to Scottie Pippen.


He was a tiny bit better than Luol, but Luol has mass potential. I think Charlotte's best bet is to take either Livingston or Howard at 4, get a mid 1st or two and take Childress and Arajuo


----------

